# Design phase of new garden layout



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have been having a blast redesigning my new garden layout. Brought in my temporary outdoor layout for the winter and basically can start from scratch. This could keep be happily occupied till spring. Seams like every day a new idea comes to me. It is very easy at this stage to move a section of track on a computer screen verse digging up and moving ballasted track.

Thought some others may enjoy this too. I will post a picture of my layout with and without track. Would be interested in your thoughts. Have some track already all LGB. 8 R1s, 12 R2 curves and 24' of straight track. My layout shown has adding a crossing and 12 more R2's. Also a few more feet of straight track. My plan is to have the track level with no more then a 1% grade. Planning on sandwiching my R1's between R2's for the corners and such to help reduce drag. Drawing scale is each block is 1' by 1'. 

I have only successfully posted a picture once on this forum so if it doesn't work (it probable wont) please visit my photobucket site for pictures. I have some awesome covered bridge pictures their to. Will also include a link to my youtube site showing my temporary layout (using track I already have).

If anyone would like to redesign my layout I won't take any offence. Would be interested in you thoughts. The thought behind my layout due to its size was to run very short rolling stock with a lot of curves.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is the layout with tracks.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

This is the link to my youtube video. The plywood is in place of a trestle bridge I plan on scratch building this winter. Intent is a fun layout for the family. This is the longer version of my temp layout, it circles the whole area. 

(I am seeing the pictures on my post so hopefully you are too) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwbiLsL3P2Q


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Was on Ebay last night. Got twelve more R2's. Now have 24 in total. 

Came to realization that my layout will be a fun, toy like layout, not proto typical. I am ok with this, probably opens up a lot more option for me in the long run. Want lot of curves and interest in trains movements. Would love to get rid of the crossing and have an up and over main line, limited on space. I have 20' on both side of the crossing to work with. Measured my Big Hauler and it is 7" high. Thinking 8" would give me clearance between tracks. That would make 2.8% grades. Wanted to stay under 2%. Did a test and my Bachmann rolling stock did not roll on its own on my test track at a 3% grade. Engine seamed to pull load with no issues. Other issue is this grade change will mess up my flower bed overall look. Attached picture is the Blue line being the transition to higher level. red transition to lower level, gray low level. 

Added smiley faces for main view area and few buildings. Need to break things up a little to create areas where train cannot be seen at all times. 

.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't worry about prototypical layouts, I went for point to point with reverse curves. I ended up with 2 loops and a bit of mainline in between . 
I think we do better when we make scenes and sections look sorta real. 
Don't forget to add bridge thickness to your over under set up. 
I've used big rocks as scenery breaks, also have a cut that limits viewing to the tops of cars. You could pile up rocks on either side for Rock Mountain.... and a day lighted tunnel. 
Your graphics show fine. 

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Please remember to resize all photos/images to a MAXIMUM WIDTH of 800 pixels before posting them in the forums.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, I just could not get past paying $50 plus for a 90 deg crossing. Changed the plan for an up and over layout around the loop area. Figure I have 23' for the rize and another 23' for the fall. That puts me just under 3% grades. Did a test with my Big hauler at 4% grades, with tender and two cars. Engine climbed the grade ok, could not vary engine speed (throttle had little affect on middle and top speed). 

Was hoping for max 2% grades, but have seen numbers from 2% max all the way up to 10% grades. My 3% grades should do ok. Also got a Lil hauler starter set for layout. Should be coming sometime later in the week. Saw it climb 3% grades with no issues, will check on 3% before construction begins.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Blk69 on 04 Dec 2013 08:31 PM 
Well, I just could not get past paying $50 plus for a 90 deg crossing. Changed the plan for an up and over layout around the loop area. Figure I have 23' for the rize and another 23' for the fall. That puts me just under 3% grades. Did a test with my Big hauler at 4% grades, with tender and two cars. Engine climbed the grade ok, could not vary engine speed (throttle had little affect on middle and top speed). 

Was hoping for max 2% grades, but have seen numbers from 2% max all the way up to 10% grades. My 3% grades should do ok. Also got a Lil hauler starter set for layout. Should be coming sometime later in the week. Saw it climb 3% grades with no issues, will check on 3% before construction begins. 
I have saved searches in G scale on E bay for several things I am looking for. I have got quite a few bargains that way. You got till spring. Maybe something will come up. 


JJ


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beginning of summer and making some good progress on the layout. Have changed my mind more times then I can count. Got the gravel down enough to put down some tracks. Will have to level everything and such. Been so humid here in Ohio, can only work outside for short periods of time.

Will be adding a bridge over the pond later in the year. Also all my brick work needs to be better leveled. Was getting very frustrated with the project and need to get some trains running before I lost interest. 

Hope you enjoy the video and will be posting additional updates.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuvUglcR2Gw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Just wanted to offer some words of encouragement. You obviously are trying to think things through, which is often a good thing.

My layout is very, very modest, but I expanded last year with a loop around a small water feature. I found that trying to visualize things and then execute them the best I could wound up working out pretty well in the end. 

There are many people here with utterly fabulous layouts and incredible trains, but I had to make something work with my skills and my yard. It's just my way of saying "hang in there." If I can make something okay, you can probably make something better. ;-) It's all about fun in the end!

Edit: Just watched your video, and you have already done a lot with that space! What I find interesting is filling in the little spaces sometimes. So again, pursue it as you wish and nothing wrong with taking breaks if you want!


----------

